
Show HN: High Volume Thermal Entropy from an iPhone - lordmax
https://medium.com/vault12/how-to-get-true-randomness-from-your-apple-device-with-particle-physics-and-thermal-entropy-a9d47ca80c9b
======
rstormsf
Go V12!

